# Funniest Thread Ever?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Admittedly, not here, but it amused me...

offroaders rantpage and landrover site

arsiologist ! PMSL

(Not for the faint hearted...)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jaysus thats disgusting

but very funny indeed


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Andy Capp has too much time on his hands.......


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> jaysus thats disgusting
> 
> but very funny indeed



Indeed! I had to stop reading cause I've just had a really nice lunch (and my first 1.5hr lunch break ever!!! ) and didn't want all my lovely food to come back up!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Indeed! I had to stop reading cause I've just had a really nice lunch (and my first 1.5hr lunch break ever!!! ) and didn't want all my lovely food to come back up!


Bums and vomiting.......thats put me off my breakfast!! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hopefully it brightened up your day....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

not clicking


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hopefully it brightened up your day....


I can think of better things to brighten my day.....thanks for thinking of us though, very kind of you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

offroaders rantpage and landrover site
This is to do with toilet etiquette btw...


----------

